# Macport et Apache



## dbourrion (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour. Je suis en train d'essayer d'installer apache2 via Macport.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à partir du vilain message d'erreur que j'obtiens :



> Users/danielbourrion] > install apache2
> --->  Building apache2 with target all
> Error: Target org.macports.build returned: shell command " cd "/opt/local/var/macports/build/_opt_local_var_macports_sources_rsync.macports.org_release_ports_www_apache2/work/httpd-2.2.8" && make all " returned error 2
> Command output: Making all in srclib
> ...


Merci infiniment de votre aide.
D.


----------



## heroe (21 Avril 2008)

tu as fait quoi ?

```
sudo port install apache2
```

puis verifie que tu as bien xcode d'installer sur ta machine


----------



## dbourrion (21 Avril 2008)

tout était là (xcode, etc..) mais j'ai laissé tombé :-(


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

Apache 2 est intégré dans Leopard. MAMP permet également de tester ses sites web.


----------

